# GICS codes



## wmorton (12 March 2014)

Hi,

Anyone know where I can get up to date GICS codes for ASX stocks?  I can download the first four characters from the ASX website, but would like the last four as well i.e. industry & sub-industry codes.

Thanks.


----------



## skc (13 March 2014)

wmorton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know where I can get up to date GICS codes for ASX stocks?  I can download the first four characters from the ASX website, but would like the last four as well i.e. industry & sub-industry codes.
> 
> Thanks.




The weekly sector-by-sector tables should have it.

http://www.afr.com/share_tables/


----------



## luutzu (21 April 2014)

wmorton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know where I can get up to date GICS codes for ASX stocks?  I can download the first four characters from the ASX website, but would like the last four as well i.e. industry & sub-industry codes.
> 
> Thanks.





Go to Standard & Poors website, search for GICS


----------



## pixel (21 April 2014)

luutzu said:


> Go to Standard & Poors website, search for GICS




You have to subscribe; also need to allow cookies.
However, even after Login, I haven't found a page that lets me download the table of GICS constituents. I have a copy from November 2002 when it was available for downloading; but it may have since been moved to a paid subscription.

View attachment GICS INDEX CODES.xls


----------



## luutzu (21 April 2014)

pixel said:


> You have to subscribe; also need to allow cookies.
> However, even after Login, I haven't found a page that lets me download the table of GICS constituents. I have a copy from November 2002 when it was available for downloading; but it may have since been moved to a paid subscription.
> 
> View attachment 57683




is the attached what you meant?
Got it from S&P a while back. I think 2010 was their last update of GICS.


----------



## howardbandy (21 April 2014)

wmorton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know where I can get up to date GICS codes for ASX stocks?  I can download the first four characters from the ASX website, but would like the last four as well i.e. industry & sub-industry codes.
> 
> Thanks.



 Hi Wm--

Contact Richard Dale at Norgate Premium Data  He knows.

Howard


----------

